# Altra amante del biberon ...



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

[14:41, 22/11/2018] D: Ci vai da solo?
[14:49, 22/11/2018] D: Inizio il lavoro... buon pomeriggio
[14:49, 22/11/2018] D: 
[14:49, 22/11/2018] D: Sono un po’ triste oggi
[14:59, 22/11/2018] D: Un abbraccio o un bacio almeno virtuale potresti mandarlo 
[14:59, 22/11/2018] IO: 
[15:00, 22/11/2018] IO: Cos'è successo ?
[15:19, 22/11/2018] D: Niente...
[15:20, 22/11/2018] D: Un po’ di sconforto
[15:20, 22/11/2018] D: Non mi vuoi bene
[15:21, 22/11/2018] IO: Quando devi andare a lavorare sei sempre giù...
[15:44, 22/11/2018] D: Non ci sono molto con la testa..
[15:55, 22/11/2018] D: Dobbiamo prezzare tanti articoli x la promo e c’è gente... giornata tosta
[15:57, 22/11/2018] D: Domani finisco alle 15, poi sono libera...volevi uscire? Avevi parlato dell’Harem??
[15:57, 22/11/2018] IO: domani ci pensiamo dai
[15:57, 22/11/2018] D: hai cambiato idea?
[15:57, 22/11/2018] IO: Cmq si .. all'Harem di Cologno
[15:58, 22/11/2018] D: Oppure se vuoi Arese... ho piacere stare in tua compagnia
[15:58, 22/11/2018] D: Però dimmelo se non mi vuoi fra i 
[17:06, 22/11/2018] D: Ciao glia di coccole... dolci e 
[17:26, 22/11/2018] IO: Te l'ho dato ieri il BIBERON
[17:31, 22/11/2018] D: Ne voglio ancora 
[17:48, 22/11/2018] D: Tu non lo vuoi?
[18:10, 22/11/2018] D: È stato bello farlo insieme.. 
[18:17, 22/11/2018] D: Ho dovuto uscire dal negozio perché mi ha preso tachicardia
[18:19, 22/11/2018] IO: 
[18:21, 22/11/2018] D: Seduta un po’ sul 
[18:21, 22/11/2018] D: Ho curiosato si LMO e sc
[18:21, 22/11/2018] IO: E...
[18:22, 22/11/2018] D: Per distrarmi
[18:22, 22/11/2018] D: Mi sento scombussolata
[18:26, 22/11/2018] D: Mi viene pure da piangere
[18:28, 22/11/2018] IO: Per.?.. .. Motivo?
[18:30, 22/11/2018] D: Situazione di mamma...
[18:30, 22/11/2018] D: Stress
[18:31, 22/11/2018] D: Ho bisogno di un tuo abbraccio.., forte
[18:31, 22/11/2018] D: Desidero le tue braccia forti
[18:32, 22/11/2018] IO: A lavorare D a lavorare a lavorareeeeeeee
[18:32, 22/11/2018] D: Non pensare male
[18:34, 22/11/2018] D: Vai a bio danza... hai mangiato qualcosa?
[19:47, 22/11/2018] D: Stavo pensando che domani ci sarà casino ad Arese x il Black friday
[20:25, 22/11/2018] D: Sei arrabbiato con me???
[08:29, 23/11/2018] D: Vado al lavoro, buon venerdì 
[08:34, 23/11/2018] IO: Qui Nevischia
[08:35, 23/11/2018] D: Esco ora in macchina che mi sembra di no
[08:41, 23/11/2018] D: No non nevischia ma fa reddi
[08:42, 23/11/2018] D: Freddo 
[09:04, 23/11/2018] D: Tanto lavoro!!! Non so da che parte iniziare 
[09:04, 23/11/2018] D: Bella vita tu!!!
[09:05, 23/11/2018] D: Oggi comunque mi sento un po’ meglio
[09:42, 23/11/2018] D: Sei silenzioso... ti sento strano... qualcosa non va??? Hai preoccupazioni
[10:03, 23/11/2018] D: 
[10:11, 23/11/2018] IO: No.....
[10:12, 23/11/2018] D: 
[10:43, 23/11/2018] D: 
[10:53, 23/11/2018] D: Cosa posso fare x te?
[10:55, 23/11/2018] IO: Niente
[12:21, 23/11/2018] D: Come vuoi
[12:26, 23/11/2018] D: Quindi stasera niente harem  ... e non ci vediamo 
[13:26, 23/11/2018] D: Ci tengo a te... non voglio perderti... se c’è qualcosa dimmelo... non voglio insistere perché rispetto la tua persona però mi fa male essere trattata così.
[13:27, 23/11/2018] D: Ti sei stancato di me?
[13:29, 23/11/2018] IO: D .. non c'è NIENTE... vai tranquilla
[14:22, 23/11/2018] D: Vuoi tornare alla maison?
[14:31, 23/11/2018] IO: No
[14:35, 23/11/2018] D: Allora pensavo di andare al cinema
[14:35, 23/11/2018] D: Vuoi venire?
[14:50, 23/11/2018] D: Sto finendo il turno... giusto x organizzarmi .... vuoi fare qualcosa???
[14:54, 23/11/2018] D: 
[15:30, 23/11/2018] IO: No... D... Vado a Casina
[15:31, 23/11/2018] D: Mi sono fermata di più al lavoro che c’è da fare
[15:31, 23/11/2018] D: Ok
[15:31, 23/11/2018] D: Settimana prossima posso martedì e mercoledì se vuoi
[15:31, 23/11/2018] D: Mi spiace x stasera


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2018)

E' previsto il taglio delle vene?
Comunque le tue risposte sono un vero libro aperto, di una chiarezza specchiata ...
Manca solo che ti dia il suo diario virtuale perchè tu possa scriverci i SUOI impegni con te, giusto per organizzarsi il resto della vita rimanente... Mah...
Comunque non vuole solo il biberon, vuole anche lo scaldabiberon e la coperta .... ti vedrebbe anche per un momento, un aperitivo, una passeggiata... solleticare il biberon in certi casi  è un modo per entrare nella sfera vissuta della persona, nel suo quotidiano ... e come ho detto tu hai ben chiaro cosa concedere.


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' previsto il taglio delle vene?
> Comunque le tue risposte sono un vero libro aperto, di una chiarezza specchiata ...
> Manca solo che ti dia il suo diario virtuale perchè tu possa scriverci i SUOI impegni con te, giusto per organizzarsi il resto della vita rimanente... Mah...
> Comunque non vuole solo il biberon, vuole anche lo scaldabiberon e la coperta .... ti vedrebbe anche per un momento, un aperitivo, una passeggiata... solleticare il biberon in certi casi  è un modo per entrare nella sfera vissuta della persona, nel suo quotidiano ... e come ho detto tu hai ben chiaro cosa concedere.


Levategli wa


----------



## Marjanna (23 Novembre 2018)

So che mi manderete... ma questo rientra nel regolamento del forum (punto 6)?
Solo per capire.


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> So che mi manderete... ma questo rientra nel regolamento del forum (punto 6)?
> Solo per capire.


Ti risponderà senza dubbio Perplesso, ma credo ti riferisca al fatto di riportare una conversazione ... per quel che ne so, non essendoci nomi o riferimenti atti a capire chi sia la persona, non sussiste reato di violazione della privacy, le parti erano imputate a D donna, Io come protagonista protetto dal nick... quindi ha riportato una conversazione in chiave assolutamente anonima. Potremmo supporre perfino di fantasia...ovvio che vado per paradosso. 
 Tuttavia se l'Admin riterrà opportuno bannarla, eserciterà prerogativa di protezione del forum, dubito di punizione per l'utente. 
Se così non fosse chiedo anch'io lumi per regolarmi di conseguenza in frangenti magari diversi ma con similitudini appaiabili.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> So che mi manderete... ma questo rientra nel regolamento del forum (punto 6)?
> Solo per capire.


Non sta pubblicando nulla che riguarda comunicazioni private all'interno del forum


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' previsto il taglio delle vene?
> Comunque le tue risposte sono un vero libro aperto, di una chiarezza specchiata ...
> Manca solo che ti dia il suo diario virtuale perchè tu possa scriverci i SUOI impegni con te, giusto per organizzarsi il resto della vita rimanente... Mah...
> Comunque non vuole solo il biberon, vuole anche lo scaldabiberon e la coperta .... ti vedrebbe anche per un momento, un aperitivo, una passeggiata... solleticare il biberon in certi casi  è un modo per entrare nella sfera vissuta della persona, nel suo quotidiano ... e come ho detto tu hai ben chiaro cosa concedere.


Ahahahahahah
Questa è più pesante di quella di prima... anche fisicamente ahahahahhahah


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sta pubblicando nulla che riguarda comunicazioni private all'interno del forum


Perfetto ... e neppure all'esterno, anche se per noi meno sensibili.


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Levategli wa


ahahahahahaha
Disintallateglielo a D e a G


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahahaha
> Disintallateglielo a D e a G



Ti piacerebbe ??!! Ma non funziona più il blocco ??:serpe:


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti risponderà senza dubbio Perplesso, ma credo ti riferisca al fatto di riportare una conversazione ... per quel che ne so, non essendoci nomi o riferimenti atti a capire chi sia la persona, non sussiste reato di violazione della privacy, le parti erano imputate a D donna, Io come protagonista protetto dal nick... quindi ha riportato una conversazione in chiave assolutamente anonima. Potremmo supporre perfino di fantasia...ovvio che vado per paradosso.
> Tuttavia se l'Admin riterrà opportuno bannarla, eserciterà prerogativa di protezione del forum, dubito di punizione per l'utente.
> Se così non fosse chiedo anch'io lumi per regolarmi di conseguenza in frangenti magari diversi ma con similitudini appaiabili.


La conversazione che ho riportato è in forma anonima ... logico !!!
Ho messo solo l'iniziale del suo nome D per distinguerla da G (altra psicopatica) 

Volevo solo aver un quadro della situazione per capire se sono il solo a vedere della possessività o ci vedete qualcosa di strano anche voi....

Era inutile che mi mettevo qua a spiegarvi la rava e la fava ... ha detto ha fatto... 
Questa è la realtà di quel che succedo su WhatsApp

Più semplice di cosi.. copia e incolla...
:up:


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe ??!! Ma non funziona più il blocco ??:serpe:


Si, gliel'ho messo più e più volte a G... a D NO, perche è solo in preda alla paura fottutissima di perdere il suo Biberon....


----------



## Marjanna (23 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti risponderà senza dubbio Perplesso, ma credo ti riferisca al fatto di riportare una conversazione ... per quel che ne so, non essendoci nomi o riferimenti atti a capire chi sia la persona, non sussiste reato di violazione della privacy, le parti erano imputate a D donna, Io come protagonista protetto dal nick... quindi ha riportato una conversazione in chiave assolutamente anonima. Potremmo supporre perfino di fantasia...ovvio che vado per paradosso.
> Tuttavia se l'Admin riterrà opportuno bannarla, eserciterà prerogativa di protezione del forum, dubito di punizione per l'utente.
> Se così non fosse chiedo anch'io lumi per regolarmi di conseguenza in frangenti magari diversi ma con similitudini appaiabili.


Era solo che leggendo il forum al momento dell'iscrizione avevo capito non si potesse. Tutto qui. Nulla di personale verso l'utente.


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Era solo che leggendo il forum al momento dell'iscrizione avevo capito non si potesse. Tutto qui. Nulla di personale verso l'utente.


Vai Tranquilla.... Anzi se non dovesse rientrare nella Policy Aziendale avete il mio NULLA osta per stroncare il 3D .. 

Fra tutte e due D&G mi viene il VOMITO e mi ritiro a Casina... 10 minuti spengo il PC dopo non aver realizzato una beneamata FAVA nell'arco della mia giornata lavorativa...
ehehehehhehe
Ciao e Buon Weekend Ragazzi
W il BIBERON


----------



## Marjanna (23 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Vai Tranquilla.... Anzi se non dovesse rientrare nella Policy Aziendale avete il mio NULLA osta per stroncare il 3D ..
> 
> Fra tutte e due D&G mi viene il VOMITO e mi ritiro a Casina... 10 minuti spengo il PC dopo non aver realizzato una beneamata FAVA nell'arco della mia giornata lavorativa...
> ehehehehhehe
> ...


Ok. La cosa che noto delle due chat che hai postato è che entrambe tra un biberon e l'altro ti chiedono sentimenti (e sembrano abbastanza arrivate a una fase schizzata), e forse confondono il biberon con i sentimenti non lo so, se tu dici di esser duro con entrambe. Sono entrambe in una fase di conflitto interiore, vorrebbero mandarti ma non ce la fanno. Il quadro che ne esce è che "se la fanno e se la contano". Provare a smuoverti con "esco con un'altro" e cose simili è davvero debole. Forse è il tuo metodo di seduzione che lascia intendere sentimenti?


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Era solo che leggendo il forum al momento dell'iscrizione avevo capito non si potesse. Tutto qui. Nulla di personale verso l'utente.


Si era capito benissimo,nessun problema personale :up:era solo per chiarire e comunque Nocciola è stata concisa ed esauriente...


----------

